# My Edgestar "Winedor"



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I love this thing. Finally have everything set up like I want it. Well..except for needing to fill it...All in due time.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice! I ordered the same drawers and shelves, almost forgot what they look like. 


How did you handle the condensation issue? Also, how many pounds of beads are you using and which RH percentage did you go with?


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> Very nice! I ordered the same drawers and shelves, almost forgot what they look like.
> 
> How did you handle the condensation issue? Also, how many pounds of beads are you using and which RH percentage did you go with?


I'm not having any condensation issues. I have 1 pound of 65% CG beads at the bottom, one pound (split in two 1/2 pound bags) at the top. A computer fan at the bottom blowing up and a fan at the top blowing down. In the very bottom is a tray with about a pound of crystal kitty litter to collect any condensation and slowly release it back into the cooler. So fare so good. It sat like this for almost a month with a bunch of empty boxes in it, and now for about a week with the shelves/trays and everything is rock solid.


----------



## NorCal Einstein (Aug 17, 2010)

Could you elaborate a little more about the crystal kitty litter releasing condensation back into the cooler? I'm looking to run an Edgestar, and I'm curious as to how you're using the crystals to recycle the condensation.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Basically I just have a large flat tray in the bottom with about a pound of kitty litter in it. What little condensation there is drips into the tray of kitty litter. The litter soaks it up so no pooling. The litter will slowly release that back into the air. Seems to be working great. The beads are obviously the real humidity control devices in here. The litter is just to keep the condensation from pooling. I've seen other people just use a tray of beads. I had all the beads I needed and kitty litter was cheap for the amount I wanted to use for the catch tray.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice John
Do you mind me asking what the drawers cost, you can answer in pm if you want.

Thanks


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I love the look of the drawers. Very clean. I was thinking that when I set one of these up that I'd just go with shelves and use it for box storage, but the drawers look sweet, so I'll definitely have to get at least a couple of them. 

I see that Opus X tin on the second shelf. I have one of those myself, but I took the smokes out of the tin to put them in the humi. 

What are the black boxes on the top shelf? 


There's a Vinotemp on Craigslist here in PHX right now for $120. It's a 34 bottle size, and I WANT IT! Adjustable temp control, touchscreen control panel. I just can't afford it right now.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice John. Looks a whole deal neater than mine with those draws in it. :clap2:


----------



## cecald (Jun 20, 2010)

Beautiful build, those drawers look fantastic. What kind of kitty litter (blue/white/crystal/etc) did you end up using?


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Love the way it looks with the drawers & shelves. Great job on getting it all set-up and stable :thumb:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Very nice John
> Do you mind me asking what the drawers cost, you can answer in pm if you want.
> 
> Thanks


The drawers were $212 delivered from Chasidor. They took forever to get here, but they are so worth it to me. My wife's grandfather is a master woodworker and I'm positive he could have made them for much less, but Chasidor has this down. Looking at it (even close) you'd swear the cooler came this way.



marked said:


> What are the black boxes on the top shelf?


The black boxes on the top shelf are CAO MX2 Daggers. I got a good deal on 10 tins of them a couple of months back.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks fantastic. How'd you remove the "Edgestar" logo from the top of the door? Looks seamless (or did it come that way?)

Couple of pics of my set-up for reference


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

johnmoss said:


> I'm not having any condensation issues. I have 1 pound of 65% CG beads at the bottom, one pound (split in two 1/2 pound bags) at the top. A computer fan at the bottom blowing up and a fan at the top blowing down. In the very bottom is a tray with about a pound of crystal kitty litter to collect any condensation and slowly release it back into the cooler. So fare so good. It sat like this for almost a month with a bunch of empty boxes in it, and now for about a week with the shelves/trays and everything is rock solid.


Queston: Has the cooler itself been running? I notice my RH drops very quickly (from 69% to 61%) when the cooler starts to circulate... it's been very annoying and I think I'm beginning to notice some wear and tear on my cigars. I may have to bite the bullet and install a sensor. I have two lbs of beads (70 and 65%), as well as a few gel packs--I'm catching the condensation in a tray and dumping every few days... i wonder if the kitty litter would help with the swings in RH.


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats on the nice setup.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

gehrig97 said:


> Queston: Has the cooler itself been running? I notice my RH drops very quickly (from 69% to 61%) when the cooler starts to circulate... it's been very annoying and I think I'm beginning to notice some wear and tear on my cigars. I may have to bite the bullet and install a sensor. I have two lbs of beads (70 and 65%), as well as a few gel packs--I'm catching the condensation in a tray and dumping every few days... i wonder if the kitty litter would help with the swings in RH.


Do you have the drain plugged?

Yes, the cooler is running, on the lowest setting I'm getting a pretty consistent 65 degrees. Our house is pretty much 72-73 all the time. I think that has a lot to do with not having major changes when the cooler kicks on. Our AC keeps the house humidity in the mid 40's even in the summer. So opening the cooler doesn't fill it with crazy amount of hot humid air. I put a hydrometer in that tracks min/max and over a 24 period of not opening it, the humidity only moved from a low of 64% to a high of 68%. I'd say that's pretty much perfect. I wish I understand the physics behind it, but I just seem to hit on a combination that works well in my environment. I image if the house was warmer/more humid my setup would have to change.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the answer Bro! still love it lookss perfect!


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry for the double-post... the "Quotes" got messed up somehow...


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

johnmoss said:


> Do you have the drain plugged?
> 
> Yes, the cooler is running, on the lowest setting I'm getting a pretty consistent 65 degrees. Our house is pretty much 72-73 all the time. I think that has a lot to do with not having major changes when the cooler kicks on. Our AC keeps the house humidity in the mid 40's even in the summer. So opening the cooler doesn't fill it with crazy amount of hot humid air. I put a hydrometer in that tracks min/max and over a 24 period of not opening it, the humidity only moved from a low of 64% to a high of 68%. I'd say that's pretty much perfect. I wish I understand the physics behind it, but I just seem to hit on a combination that works well in my environment. I image if the house was warmer/more humid my setup would have to change.


I think you've identified the issue for me: My place is around 80 degrees, give or take a couple here or there--one of the reasons I bought the Edgestar was so I could stop running the AC 24/7 (I was basically cooling an empty 2-bedroom apartment to keep my cigars at 72 degrees!). My electric bills were absurd.

I do have the drain plugged, but the RH fluctuates like crazy--like 7-8% a day--basically, as the unit cools, the RH drops. Not sure what else I can do. Temp generally stays between 63-65.

I'm also wondering if it's because the humi is about half full right now--as I add boxes, I'm hoping things stabilize a bit.

I know a lot of folks swear by their Wineadors... I have to say, it seemed a lot easier when I had a couple of big desktops! But I will keep at it (I just hope my cigars don't get damaged in the process)


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I can't speak on the subject, but I wonder if 7 - 8% swings are bad for cigars? I would think if they were sudden swings of the just the air in the box it wouldn't be a big deal. It would have to stay low for a while for the sticks to drop, then go up and stay a while for them to go back up? Of course that may not be correct, it just seems to make sense to me. Maybe someone who knows could chime in on that..


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I love the setup you got there John!!!! You gave me so great ideas!! Thanks for the post.:dude::clap2:


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Very nice John. Looks a whole deal neater than mine with those draws in it. :clap2:


Mind sending me a pm with the price to please.
I want to know how much a project like this would run.

Looking good btw :dude:


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

pips said:


> Mind sending me a pm with the price to please.
> I want to know how much a project like this would run.
> 
> Looking good btw :dude:


Pips,

I have a simialr set up... here's the breakdown:

Edgestar TWR28s, with wooden shelves (extra): About $265 ($215 for the fridge, $50 for the wooden shelves. NOTE: I wish I hadn't bought the shelves--Chasidor shelves are much better)

Three double Chasidrawers: About $120. Totally worth it.

Two lbs heartfelt beads, with two mesh sleeves: About $90 (with shipping)

*So all in, I'm at about $475.*

Then there's the matter of the smokes themselves... but if I start to think about those costs, I'll get a headache...


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks for the answer Bro! still love it lookss perfect!


No problem. Of course you would need a wall full of these to hold just the stash that you've posted pics of. I hope that after I've been smoking for as many years as you I'm able to have a selection like that. I can't image what happens when you have someone over for a herf and they have to decide what they want to smoke..LOL


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks John for the post...and pics! I am currently looking into this for myself, either a Vinotemp or an Edgestar. I love all of the info that you and others have posted...to help us brothers out...thank you!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just bought the same Edgestar unit today...got a great deal...I think! $188 delivered (including tax and shipping) for a new unit. Can you please post more photos of your unit? I would like to see inside each drawer, if you don't mind. I am in the process of ordering my shelves and drawers. WI would really like to get a handle on how many cigar each shelf holds...so I can see what I would like...in quantity. How many sticks would you say (on average) the single, versus the double holds. Any more photos would be greatly appreciated. Also, could you take one with the light on, so i may see it's effects? Thanks!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I can but it'd just be empty drawers..LOL

The single will only hold one cigar high. No more, even for something corona sized. The double will hold three cigars deep, even if they are in the 50-54 ring size. Just calculating out the one full single and one full double I have, the three doubles and two singles I have should hold right at 400. Plus enough room at the top for several boxes.
I'll take a few with the light on when I get home tonight. With the drawers in there, plus I have a box of Padron 2000s up there now. The light doesn't do much.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you...and I look forward to seeing the pics! Can you PM me your mailing address...maybe I can send you a few sticks for the trouble...and for having such a nice humidor!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for all of your help John...and for the address!!!


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

johnmoss said:


> I can't speak on the subject, but I wonder if 7 - 8% swings are bad for cigars? I would think if they were sudden swings of the just the air in the box it wouldn't be a big deal. It would have to stay low for a while for the sticks to drop, then go up and stay a while for them to go back up? Of course that may not be correct, it just seems to make sense to me. Maybe someone who knows could chime in on that..


Thats why i keep my cigars in boxes. 7 or 8% swings are bad.
But, if all cigars are in boxes in the cooler, u will see, if you put a hygrometer in one of the boxes, the readings should be rock solid, or maybe a 2% flux. The drawers look awesome, but not the best place 
for them unless you stabilize the unit.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

John,

I am planning on having a nearly identical drawer set up in my Edgestar.

What did you do to guide the condensation from the plugged drain into the KL?

It seems like a ramp would get in the way of the drawers.


----------

